# Some of my L273 plecos



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Sharing some of my small L273's. They are like 2.5" TL. Some with LOTS of orange


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

They are gorgeous, must resist...
Hey Rich you if anyone should join PA
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/catfishes-56/official-pa-plecoholics-anonymous-club-12589/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very nice pics Rich. Are you finding that some grow faster than the others? Have there been any aggression?


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Some might be growing a little faster. But it's hard to tell. No aggression I think because so many in one tank. The 6 in the pics I have moved to a 75 g temp with half dozen or so L114, 10 L411 and a 14" L24. The 24 & 273's will be moving to a larger tank shortly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, you have the L114's and that huge L24 with the small L273's? I heard many people said that the L114's are too aggressive for the slower growers. And let's see some pics of the L24. That's my dream pleco.


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

They are all fine together. I put the L273 in last night, the L24 on wednesday. I was watching tonight the 273's eating right beside the huge L24. I will get some photos of it soon  

The L114 I have in that tank don't seem to aggressive, and some are only like 3.5" some 6".

All the fish in that tank seem like pretty aggressive eaters, hypans included.


----------



## bunnyrabbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Those are some pretty L273. Rich you're gonna be converting people over to the pseudas. They're real beauties!


----------



## CanadaPleco (May 13, 2010)

Well they all just survived a 15 hr power outage! scared the crap out of me.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice looking plecos you have.


----------

